# My Home Theater



## squilber (Jan 5, 2014)

Here is my home theater room, in sunny Delray Beach, FL. My equipment is:

Marantz AVR8300 Pre-Amp/Processor
Marantz MM8300 8 Channel Amplifier
Revel Ultima Studio Two Speakers
Definitive Technology Super Cube 6000 Subwoofer
Definitive Technology CS-8060 Center Speaker
Home Theater Direct Surround Speakers (4)
JVC DLA-RS4810 Projector
Elite Screens ER110WH1 Fixed Frame 110" Screen
Logitech Transporter Music Server
Oppo BD83-SE Universal Blu-Ray Player
Sony 3D Universal Blu-Ray Player
Cambridge Audio Azur 840C CD Player & D/A Converter
Monster Power HTS-5100 Power Conditioner
Control Four 

I also have 8 full leather electronic seats from Leather Express and commercial-grade carpet. This took around 2 months for them to build up from scratch. The room is 20'x15' with 11' ceilings. We used Good Sounds out of Boca Raton, FL for the build up and installation. They used Quiet Rock for the wall that is adjacent to my son's room to insulate the sound effectively. We then added solid core doors for more sound insulation. The system is managed by Control Four.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! Your setup looks great. How did the Quiet Rock work out for you? Any idea on how much it cut down the sound traveling to the other room?


----------



## squilber (Jan 5, 2014)

No noise travels through my wall into my son's room. The Quiet Rock is super effective at insulation.


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

Very nicely done

My question would be directed at the center channel speaker. Do you feel it is working well or might it work better on a stand for example. I am not sure how much of the speakers response may be sucked up by the carpet.


----------



## John N (Jan 2, 2007)

I would move the center channel up so tweeters are the same height as front speakers.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Your room looks great! I do agree the center needs to go higher, but that's an easy fix.


----------



## squilber (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks for all the feedback. This was a dream come true. 

The center channel now sits on a 6" ramp and is pointed up towards the listener. We want to put it on a higher stand nevertheless. I just have not found anything really good yet. Any suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice job, Your room looks great. :T


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

squilber said:


> Thanks for all the feedback. This was a dream come true. The center channel now sits on a 6" ramp and is pointed up towards the listener. We want to put it on a higher stand nevertheless. I just have not found anything really good yet. Any suggestions are appreciated.


I have a larger center and it would fit on two bookshelf speaker stands, they may work for you as well. Or build one yourself in my case pay someone to do it usually.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Room looks fantastic mate - well done!

I would build your own CC stand - if you can do your theater like that, I am certain you can make a stand that will work perfectly!


----------



## ewardjr69 (Feb 25, 2013)

Nicely done!!


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Very nice theater. Clean look about it. Congrats, i'm sure you enjoy it. In the last year I also was finally able to build a home theater, a dream come true for me also.


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Beautiful room!


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I agree with the other folks, nicely well done. Good job! :T

I am sure watching movies to sports would be great in that room.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Looks great!
Why two blu-ray players?


----------



## kenmck15 (Jan 2, 2008)

awesome


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Great looking room! Do you have cooling behind the equipment? If not I highly recommend adding fans to keep everything nice and cool.


----------



## jdhatfield (Jan 2, 2014)

Nicely done!


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

Looks fantastic! Nice colors and use of space. 

I will echo the comments about the center channel, get that baby UP! Here's a couple to look at:

http://www.standsandmounts.com/centerchannelspeakerstands.aspx


----------



## squilber (Jan 5, 2014)

My air conditioner has a vent that flows directly into the back of my equipment to keep it cool.

I have 2 Blu-ray players because the Oppo does not have a wifi connection and 3D


----------



## mark62 (Nov 5, 2013)

great job! but it looks like your center is not a match for your mains.


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

Excellent setup! I'd love to have a room like this some day but my wife basically threatened me when I brought up the idea! Lol


----------



## squilber (Jan 5, 2014)

mark62 said:


> great job! but it looks like your center is not a match for your mains.


That's because the Revel Ultima center channel costs $10K - too much coin - versus $1K for the Definitive Tech.


----------



## squilber (Jan 5, 2014)

pddufrene said:


> Excellent setup! I'd love to have a room like this some day but my wife basically threatened me when I brought up the idea! Lol


Better to keep the wife happy


----------



## Heath Cunningham (Jun 28, 2014)

Really nice room mate, I like it


----------

